# Snails with some Chiclids?.



## MrHumphries (Dec 2, 2009)

Sup All, 

Just wondering, I have 2 blue dolphins and a female lemon drop, all are still young. Can I put some mystery snails in with them, I need to raise some for my Puffer fish?

Don


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Why not get MTS? They breed faster.


----------



## MrHumphries (Dec 2, 2009)

george said:


> Why not get MTS? They breed faster.


I do have MTS in another tank, I need Mystery's for when he's 10+ inches long.

Don


----------

